# green, yellow, and red square numbers next to title in guide



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

Does anyone know what these numbers mean? I just noticed this recently.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

*Thuuz UI decoration expansion:* Adds additional Thuuz excitement scores decoration locations on the user interface.

*Metacritic Decoration*: Adds Metacritic ratings decoration for movies

Probably one of those.

From here: Tivo Customer Support Community

Not maintained anymore.


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks for the link. I was trying to find it. Yes, it is the metacritic rating.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyway to turn it off? U can turn off Thuuz but don't see in the settings a turnoff for *Metacritic Decoration*


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gregftlaud said:


> Anyway to turn it off? U can turn off Thuuz but don't see in the settings a turnoff for *Metacritic Decoration*


 No. Just as you can't turn off star ratings or the maturity ratings.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

No, but you can turn off Thuuz sports ratings. These movie rating numbers are not parental ratings.....they are opinion feedback. I dont mind the star ratings b/c the stars dont look crappy......The movie rating boxes look amateur.


----------

